# Skype Audio Issues When Screen Sharing



## sean999

I’m using a new laptop (Lenovo Z50) with Windows 8.1. I am trying to use the sharing screen option on Skype to simultaneously watch a video with someone. I am playing the video on my laptop. The other person cannot hear the audio. She can see the video fine. I can see the video and hear the audio on my laptop fine. The problem is the transfer of audio to her computer from my laptop via Skype.

I have been trying to google a solution. It is possible that the problem MAY be related to my new laptop not having a “Stereo Mix” sound option. My last laptop did not have this problem, and it did not have a “stereo mix” sound option either. But, my last laptop had “SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio.” My new laptop has “Conexant SmartAudio HD.” There are no other sound options for my current laptop, and I have enabled “show disables options” in the Control Panel to be sure.

Please help me before I go insane.


----------



## sean999

Looking around online, I am not the only person with this problem. Skype needs to come up with an easily applied solution or else its screen sharing option is simply rendered useless. And if the fix isn't easy, then a very thorough step-by-step set of instructions needs to be supplied (we are not all comp sci engineers).


----------



## JimE

I don't use Skype.

Assuming Skype functions like the normal Windows desktop sharing (and other apps for desktop sharing), audio is not shared, only the video.


----------



## sean999

My last laptop shared the audio (and video) when using Skype Screen Sharing without issue. The problem lies with the new sound card. There is a solution out there. I need to find it.


----------



## sean999

For those interested, these links offer greater description of the issue and perhaps offer POTENTIAL solutions to the problems. Unfortunately, I don't know that I am computer literate enough to implement these potential fixes myself.

How get Stereo Mix on Conexant sound card SOLUTION - TOSHIBA FORUMS

No sound during screen sharing - Skype Community

How to enable Stereo Mix in Windows 8? - Microsoft Community


----------



## koala

From your third link:


> Please try the following steps to enable the stereo mix and check if that help.
> 
> a) Right click on the audio icon in your system tray and select “Recording Devices” to open the Recording device settings in the “Sound” window.
> 
> b) In the pane, right-click on a blank area, and make sure both “View Disabled Devices” and “View Disconnected Devices” options are checked. You should be able to see the “Stereo Mix” option appearing.
> 
> c) Right-click on “Stereo Mix” and click “Enable” to be able to use it.
> 
> This should enable the “Stereo Mix” on Windows 8.


----------



## sean999

koala said:


> From your third link:


As I mentioned in my original post, I've already tried this. Not an option for me.


----------



## sean999

*USB Sound Card - Need One*

Does anyone know of an External USB Sound Card that will enable Stereo Mix on a Lenovo laptop currently running a Conexant sound card and windows 8.1?


----------



## JimE

Many chipsets support Stereo Mix (or in the case of Creative, "What you hear"). Stereo mix is a way of combining the standard windows audio and the mic.

Based on what you stated in the OP, NO audio is being shared. Thus I doubt Stereo Mix is the solution. If the Windows audio (which would include the movie audio) or the mic audio is being shared, then yes, Stereo Mix will resolve the problem.

It sounds like you need to find out why no audio is being shared. If Skype does share video like you stated, then it would appear Skype is not configured properly. Windows 7/8 handle audio differently than older versions, so audio support isn't an audio chipset issue.


As for setting up Stereo Mix on the Conexant chipset, here is another link: Conexant SmartAudio HD Sound Card - Enable Stereo Mix - Internal Hardware


----------

